# Trovoada na Madeira - 19 Julho 2009



## Rog (20 Jul 2009 às 00:19)

Aqui fica um pequeno video da trovoada que ocorreu na madrugada do dia 19 de Julho na Madeira.


----------



## Z13 (20 Jul 2009 às 00:23)

ahhh saudades de uma bela trovoada!!!!!!!!


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Jul 2009 às 01:26)

Rog disse:


> Aqui fica um pequeno video da trovoada que ocorreu na madrugada do dia 19 de Julho na Madeira.



Olá Rog

Belos lightning's!
O vídeo está fantástico e ainda acompanhado de um tema com a participação de Mike Oldfield que lhe cai na perfeição. Lindo...


----------



## João Soares (20 Jul 2009 às 01:52)

Excelente vídeo, *Rog* !! 

Isso é que foi uma noite e pêras.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jul 2009 às 04:03)

Video muito bom *Rog*

Grande registo


----------



## Rog (20 Jul 2009 às 09:37)

Obrigado pelos comentários, 
deixo aqui o mesmo video mas em tempo real.


----------



## vitamos (20 Jul 2009 às 09:49)

Já tenho saudades de uma trovoada destas... Muito bom vídeo


----------



## profgeo (20 Jul 2009 às 13:34)

bom dia pessoal! lembro dessa noite...... sei que ao principio tratou-se de trovoadas secas pois fui a janela e nada estava molhado... mas depois começou sei que choveu e caiu granizo.

no dia seguinte, era lindo ver os carros cheios de terra!! nao via nada!!!! la fui para a serra dar de banho à trotinete


P.S video *****stars. so nao imaginei que estivesse essa recarga toda no ceu!!!


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Jul 2009 às 15:41)

Boas

Bom vídeo Rog   

Já tenho saudades de ter também aqui uma dessas.

Abraços


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jul 2009 às 15:56)

Boas descargas, hã?


----------



## Lightning (31 Jul 2009 às 12:40)

E esta trovoada, segundo informações dadas pelo autor do vídeo , aconteceu numa noite em que as condições eram:

CAPE = 0
LI = 0

Por isso, não se orientem muito por esses valores... Podem sempre haver surpresas como neste exemplo que acabaram de ver. 

O vídeo está muito bom, parabéns!


----------

